# Scenery on stove sides id brand stove



## Lisaf (Jun 7, 2017)

Man woman dancing,mountains , horse...    What make of stove please.


----------



## begreen (Jun 7, 2017)

Possibly a Scandia. Pictures would help.


----------



## Lisaf (Jun 7, 2017)

Lisaf said:


> Man woman dancing,mountains , horse...    What make of stove please





begreen said:


> Possibly a Scandia. Pictures would help.[/QUOTE
> Keep getting error refresh/try again message....trying again.


----------



## Lisaf (Jun 7, 2017)

begreen said:


> Possibly a Scandia. Pictures would help.


----------



## begreen (Jun 7, 2017)

Did you try this?
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/putting-images-into-your-forums-posts.87212/


----------



## Lisaf (Jun 7, 2017)

thanks. virtually painless once off size of phone screen to laptop.  thanks again for thread how too oo oo oo .









begreen said:


> Did you try this?
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/putting-images-into-your-forums-posts.87212/





begreen said:


> Did you try this?
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/putting-images-into-your-forums-posts.87212/


----------



## begreen (Jun 7, 2017)

That has got me. I still suspect it is a Scandia or import variant on the Jotul F602. Look around for casting marks that say Taiwan.


----------



## Lisaf (Jun 8, 2017)

begreen said:


> That has got me. I still suspect it is a Scandia or import variant on the Jotul F602. Look around for casting marks that say Taiwan.


That's the thing , no hands on its a picture and  enlarging doesn't get the Id. plate before it goes grainy.   

Grandson (no help) is selling for gram&gramps get info from them. There more interested in gaining access to basement to remove than ?'s about stove, and I don't want to get them wound up. Ex. Getting the yard stick out measuring vs her beating me with it to know  rough fitment . Several hrs drive to see it. Can't find stove/diagram showing dimensions.


----------



## Lisaf (Jun 8, 2017)

Gran Helen got back :/ 26in, w 12in, L 20in.  She reads 903568? (not finding that to be the model) , then reads us stove? Taiwan? 

Sos...sending out smoke signal anyone - dancing scenery.


----------



## bholler (Jun 8, 2017)

Then I would say it is a cheap copy of a scandia made by us stove co in taiwan.  Not much value and not a very good performer


----------



## Lisaf (Jun 8, 2017)

Post quick.
..   Hearth.com  July 10,2011. Thread- need help identifying romantic scenery.   Sooo trolla 104


----------



## begreen (Jun 8, 2017)

Lisaf said:


> Post quick.
> ..   Hearth.com  July 10,2011. Thread- need help identifying romantic scenery.   Sooo trolla 104



Could be, but then it would say Trolla above the door. Unfortunately I can't tell that with the supplied pics. If Trolla is missing above the door then I would say it is a Trolla copy.


----------



## bholler (Jun 9, 2017)

begreen said:


> Could be


not if it says us stove taiwan like he says above


----------



## Lisaf (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes right , got in to knowing the scenery is from trolla orig, forgot criticals to danger, cost using a knockoff.  imp to note knockoff.


----------



## Lisaf (Jun 12, 2017)

-- starting new build thread for lange stove . passed on this stove for 80bucks, if I didn't need to heat\use it be lovely decoration.   Whilst posting for  info on this stove, woohoo 25 bucks pick-up lange 6303 green at I don't won't to stop at this  yard sale ,yard sale.


----------



## begreen (Jun 12, 2017)

Great. That could be a nice find if it is in good condition. 

Lisa, are you posting from a cell phone? Some of the postings are coming through a bit garbled. Maybe this is autocorrect?


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Jun 18, 2017)

begreen said:


> Great. That could be a nice find if it is in good condition.
> 
> Lisa, are you posting from a cell phone? Some of the postings are coming through a bit garbled. Maybe this is autocorrect?



Wow, I thought it was just me! I can't understand most of this thread and couldn't figure out how people were responding.


----------

